# Recreational Bones - Lamb femur?



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Goodness, I just keep asking questions because I keep learning new things! lol

So I found a great holistic pet store that supports raw feeding and I was delighted that Primal Raw and Honest kitchen are one of their products. An additional score is that they have the cheapest prices I've found! 

As far as the raw bone no-no's go, I know I should avoid weight bearing bones from heavy animals, like femurs, knuckles and bone marrow. However, what about Lamb femur? I'm guessing that lambs are light enough where it should not be an issue, especially compared to cows and buffalo. I've also noticed they have vension femurs, which I'd be a little more concerned about. Either way, I think I'm going to focus on turkey neck and chicken feet( providing puppy is not a gulper) as chews.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We've always given lamb leg bones without problems. Our girls don't usually consume the whole thing, but they sure do enjoy the good recreational chew bone!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Same here. I buy a leg of lamb, remove the whole bone with a good amount of meat attached, take a hacksaw (I have one just for kitchen use) and saw the bone in half. Each dog gets half and even my little 20 lb. guy can eventually turn the bone into pieces. It takes them a few days each but they will do almost anything to get to the marrow. Best rec bones ever!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We have never given lamb leg bones, but we have given venison legs. They don't seem to be as dense as cow or elk would be, and the the dogs only chew the ends where the joints came together and leave the rest. Anything bigger/denser I wouldn't give.


----------

